# Artist Technicians



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Some pics of my work...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

It hasn't been wet sanded and buffed yet...


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

nice work, i'm loving the babystroller by the way.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

tight

like how it goes all up in the car


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---Raise Up
Thanks alot. here is some other shots of the stroller:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---slo
Thanks, It was cool to run the graphics over the smoothed out rear deck.


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 21 2010, 11:18 PM~16683256
> *Some pics of my work...
> 
> 
> ...


WOWWW!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---D-BO

Should have came thru on Saturday!
It leaves to Texas in 2 weeks...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice work.. me likey


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Its about time you started a topic Marvin! The 65 looks killer


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Marvin helped me with my logo design, I knew what I wanted but I needed sombody that knew what they was doing to make it happen, Marv was the man for the job! After that, he printed the shirts for me and shipped them out. Thanks bro


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

nice work marv... where ya been hidin??? U got a flat tire tho...hehe :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 22 2010, 07:03 PM~16691180
> *---D-BO
> 
> Should have came thru on Saturday!
> ...


My appology, I meant to call you! I got in early on Saturday from partying and over slept!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MARVIN THE PAINT WORK IS OFF THE CHAIN HOMIE.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------sic713
Thank you.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---~~RED~~

Thanks Josh, Working on your logo & shirts was my pleasure. Looking good, I need to get one myself!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---SLAMNFX
Sup Leon! Been a minute, I know, haven't had time for much, been staying busy with work.
I haven't even updated the site in awhile. I hope to come out your way sometime and catch up.
By the way, Thank you on the great comments about me on your site, I really appreciate that.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---D-BO
so you this Saturday...

---flaked85
Thanks!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

many people don't know that I sandblasted the glass for 3 times Lowrider of the year "Orgullo Mexicano", shipped all the way to NY and back.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 24 2010, 06:03 PM~16714697
> *---SLAMNFX
> Sup Leon! Been a minute, I know, haven't had time for much, been staying busy with work.
> I haven't even updated the site in awhile. I hope to come out your way sometime and catch up.
> ...



no prob... hit me up anytime.... I know you guys hit the Phoenix show every now and then... Holla at a brother 

you should do a facebook page... I know more things to keep up with.. but its easy and everyones on it.. i got alot of new stuff on there too... kit and keep up the good work..laterz


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

you kill it MARV!!!!
i taking the glass outta my car asap.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 24 2010, 05:58 PM~16714636
> *---~~RED~~
> 
> Thanks Josh, Working on your logo & shirts was my pleasure. Looking good, I need to get one myself!
> *


Ill be ordering soon, just be sure to make you and Bean a couple extra.


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

thought you'd enjoy this MARV just some old friends stoppin in to say whats up and keep up the good work much love homie RAY W/SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB AND MR.MANZANO   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----RULOW
Send that glass over!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---~~RED~~
will do.
keep up the great work.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---SLAMNFX
will definately hit you up when we come down.
sorry, but dont have time for facebook.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---b2bluskyz
Sup Ray, long time, Always good to hear from you. Hope all is well...
I see Sal is keeping busy, spoke to him a few weeks ago.
Tell Sal to get a real respirator, dust masks dont work!!!
Is that pics of your Caddy? looking good!
When you guys coming to NY for a visit?








Sal, remember when I did this caddy?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

One of my favorite caddy's I did a decade ago, damn time flys...


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

cool hit me up... i know a couple of cool homies from Uce and Society... may be able to cruize a whip or 2


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Violet Rose II:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sup marvin! paint job looks sick bro!


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

MARV JUST STARTED OUR THREAD UNDER CAR CLUBS STOP BY AND LET BEAN KNOW TOO ALRIGHT FAM TAKE CARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---daoriginator64
Thanks! you should come down and check it before it leaves to Texas...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---b2bluskyz
Most Def Ray, will do!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

My Suburban:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Very Nice!! :thumbsup: Diggin yer work! Any more pics of the 'Burb?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---JustCruisin
Here you go...


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

lookin sick Marv :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---b2bluskyz
Thanks Ray!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

A euro that I candied out:


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Lets see sum mo new flicks Marv... your site has not been updated in like 3 years...hehe... I miss out on whats the happs in NY!!!!

Post up some more of your newer killer work


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---SLAMNFX
Lol, I know, I never have time to update the site...


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Camera phone pic:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Current garage status:


----------



## dave1280 (Feb 6, 2010)

I am so amazed by your work really incredible work thanks for sharing........

________________________
Amtico


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Awsome.... That garage shot looks very Cool.... congrats on the new crib by the way and the baby tho not a baby anymore by now... awsome...keep it up


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----dave1280
Thank You.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---SLAMNFX

Thanks alot, been working in the garage lately.
The house and little one, Jayden, is doing great, thanks again.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Jason vs. Freddy Motorcycle:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

sometimes it's better to see it before the clearcoat:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

sick! sup marv! thanks for the invite bro! great to see the car in person totally different perspective than in pics!!!! see you soon call me.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

chillin' today. cars, shop and house all looking good!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---daoriginator64
Sup Manny, Thanks for coming thru, I'm glad you got to see it before it leaves this week.
Spent Sunday morning fixing the hole in the fence and blocking off the back of the garage! LOL!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---Dino
Thanks alot! Glad you guys made it, can't wait to come out to NJ to chill...


----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)

MARV WHICH ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS OWN THE BLUE 63 FOR SALE....I MISS MINE


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

whatcha do marv, drive thru the back of the shop and out the fence?? musta been good time :cheesy:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---b2bluskyz
Sorry Ray, blue 63 was sold last Saturday!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---SLAMNFX
LOL, just child proofing the yard!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

cool...mo pics..mo pics...paint faster..lol


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 13 2010, 02:31 AM~16877498
> *---SLAMNFX
> LOL, just child proofing the yard!
> *


good thing! lol. your son was exploring his surroundings boy!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT...


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

nice work homie


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

looking good man


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Its was good seeing you this weekend, and having you over the house. Hopefully we can do it again sooner than later.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 7 2010, 06:46 PM~16822072
> *
> 
> 
> *


these came out great, nice work


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

nice


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

always look up 2U


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---- Chavalin

Always looking up to you! Hope to see you soon, when I come out west or you come to NY!


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Saw you briefly in Ky. at the "I" show.

Didnt know you painted...NICE WORK!!

Your stroller was real cool too :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

post up some updated pics! :scrutinize:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Here it is so far, When I get the green light from the owner I'll drop more pics...


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come check out my Store in DALLAS / GARLAND, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


OR GO TO MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----unique1987
why don't you just start your own post?


----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

big up to marv feeling the work first time at your shop mannn!!!!!! kid in the candy store syndrome lol also saw the ny times ad you making it homie keep it up

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/02/automobi...O.html?emc=eta1


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----bottomsup

Thanks!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP MARV :wave: :wave:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----flaked85
SUP!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 18 2010, 06:43 PM~18076238
> *
> *



DAMN MARV THAT BITCH CAME OUT BADASS


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---flaked85 - Thanks!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking good Marv..


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

~~RED~~

Thanks Josh!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## bottomsup (May 11, 2006)

thats lookin tuff 



yo marv aug what is the drastic show


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Badass work as usual Marv :0


----------



## TEKNIQUEZ (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow.... Your Work is Great As Usual Marv...... 
I Hope All Is Well With You And The Fam!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----SLAMNFX

Thanks!

-----TEKNIQUEZ

Sup Sachin, All is good, Thanks!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

8.15.10:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Didnt know you had a topic. Looking good homie!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

------timdog57
Thanks homie!


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16683256
> *Some pics of my work...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Homie That's A Dad Ass Paint Job It's Fucking Suck Bro Nice!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Oct 29 2010, 07:14 AM~18938925
> *Hey Homie That's A Dad Ass Paint Job It's Fucking Suck Bro Nice!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I Maint Sick Bro Not Suck Sorry Homie......


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Had a great time in Cali! Just want to thank everyone, Danny D (painter extraordinaire), Bugs (Arizona striper) , Zack (painter & striper), Josh (Culver Customs) , Gil (painter), Saul & Joe Ray from Lowrider, JD (zenith), Jesse for Lords of Kustoms, Anthony & Ralph Fuentes at Homies Hydraulics, Brandon (Lifestyle c.c.), The DeAlba's (Albert, Albert Jr, Mario Sr., Mario Jr, Greg & Adrian). Can't wait to do it again!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice Work!  

Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 25 2010, 08:21 AM~19160080
> *Nice Work!
> 
> Happy Thanks giving! :biggrin:
> *


he need to buy some of your flakes..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 25 2010, 11:29 PM~19167214
> *he need to buy some of your flakes..
> *


Lets get this cracking.. Last time I was in NY it was 6th grade Jersey St in Staten Island.. Building 61..8th floor. Back when Force MD's were practicing in the front of the project. what, what, can't belive I remember that shit.. lol Serious tho, what ever you guys need.. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 27 2010, 02:09 PM~19176074
> *Lets get this cracking.. Last time I was in NY it was 6th grade Jersey St in Staten Island.. Building 61..8th floor. Back when Force MD's were practicing in the front of the project. what, what, can't belive I remember that shit.. lol Serious tho, what ever you guys need.. :biggrin:
> *


this fool takes notes


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 25 2010, 02:53 AM~19159167
> *Had a great time in Cali! Just want to thank everyone, Danny D (painter extraordinaire), Bugs (Arizona striper) , Zack (painter & striper), Josh (Culver Customs) , Gil (painter), Saul & Joe Ray from Lowrider, JD (zenith), Jesse for Lords of Kustoms, Anthony & Ralph Fuentes at  Homies Hydraulics, Brandon (Lifestyle c.c.), The DeAlba's (Albert, Albert Jr, Mario Sr., Mario Jr, Greg & Adrian). Can't wait to do it again!!
> 
> 
> ...


link?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 1 2010, 10:49 PM~16767036
> *---JustCruisin
> Here you go...
> 
> ...


oh shit! ive talked to you at shows before! i never realized that u painted some of the other drastic rides ive been seeing for years!
keep up the good work homie!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---cd blazin
Yeah, I don't really talk much about it, I guess alot of people don't know the work I do... Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2010, 01:54 PM~19217790
> *link?
> *


sorry, no link yet.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Dec 7 2010, 08:42 AM~19261502
> *---cd blazin
> Yeah, I don't really talk much about it, I guess alot of people don't know the work I do... Thanks for the compliments.
> *



the most talent comes from people who dont talk about themeselves, they let the work speak for them! :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 25 2010, 12:53 AM~19159167
> *Had a great time in Cali! Just want to thank everyone, Danny D (painter extraordinaire), Bugs (Arizona striper) , Zack (painter & striper), Josh (Culver Customs) , Gil (painter), Saul & Joe Ray from Lowrider, JD (zenith), Jesse for Lords of Kustoms, Anthony & Ralph Fuentes at  Homies Hydraulics, Brandon (Lifestyle c.c.), The DeAlba's (Albert, Albert Jr, Mario Sr., Mario Jr, Greg & Adrian). Can't wait to do it again!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Homie Got Any Pic's Of These Bike It's In N.Y.C Lowrider Bike?????


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Were U At Homie????? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 1 2010, 09:49 PM~16767036
> *---JustCruisin
> Here you go...
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 7 2010, 05:49 PM~16822094
> *
> 
> sometimes it's better to see it before the clearcoat:
> ...


thats baddass


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

that airbrush is badass!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 9 2010, 09:02 PM~19284589
> *Hey Homie Got Any Pic's Of These Bike It's In N.Y.C Lowrider Bike?????
> 
> 
> ...



I actually painted this frame a while back, 2003:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 11 2010, 05:33 PM~19300875
> *Were U At Homie????? :biggrin:
> *



Was on vacation homie, I'm not on LIL that often.


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jan 2 2011, 12:31 PM~19481778
> *Was on  vacation homie, I'm not on LIL that often.
> *


*That's Cool Homie....I Like The Work U Do Nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2011, 03:55 PM~19916884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beauuuuutiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2011, 01:55 PM~19916884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW Nice....... I Got A 67Impala Too!!!!*


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-----Trendsetta 68
-----HYDRO 64

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

P.M. Sent


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Mar 1 2010, 10:49 PM~16767036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 27 2011, 02:58 AM~19968964
> *P.M. Sent
> *


PM replied!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---zfelix

Sup Zak!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---cutebratt04
Thanks you!


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Feb 20 2011, 03:55 PM~19916884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2011, 03:55 PM~19916884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks nice Marv :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 1 2011, 07:03 AM~19987031
> *PM replied!
> *


another pm sent and text


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Package and money order sent out today Marv., Thank you again for the quickness and great communication.

sent usps:
tracking number for package: 0310 2640 0000 4230 7624
tracking number for m.o. envelope: 7008 2810 0001 1126 7099

estimated arrival for both is saturday, they're signature required and delivery confirmation, to make sure both gets to you no problem.

Thanks again, Frankie B.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----PedaLScraperZ
Cool. will look for it and I'll call you as soon as I receive everything.
Thanks.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

email sent marv


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 4 2011, 01:17 PM~20014600
> *----PedaLScraperZ
> Cool. will look for it and I'll call you as soon as I receive everything.
> Thanks.
> *


no doubt and thank you also bro.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 20 2011, 04:55 PM~19916884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 6 2011, 09:30 PM~20028456
> *email sent marv
> *


Let's Make it Happen RU!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 3 2011, 06:42 PM~20006761
> *Package and money order sent out today Marv., Thank you again for the quickness and great communication.
> 
> sent usps:
> ...


Done, and will ship back on Monday.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 12 2011, 04:31 PM~20075923
> *Done, and will ship back on Monday.
> *


Thank you for the update, and the pics look great

will be in touch real soon and will post pics when the build's complete.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 12 2011, 09:32 PM~20077426
> *Thank you for the update, and the pics look great
> 
> will be in touch real soon and will post pics when the build's complete.
> *



was good homie....makin moves  :wow: pm me pic's :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

was up marvin.....nice thread...great work like always 

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 12 2011, 10:00 PM~20077580
> *was good homie....makin moves   :wow: pm me pic's :biggrin:
> *


making moves is right :biggrin: 

no pics, but soon you'll see it in person :0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Got it today Marvin Thank you It came out fantastic!!!!!

Pics coming soon :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 16 2011, 04:20 PM~20106557
> *Got it today Marvin Thank you It came out fantastic!!!!!
> 
> Pics coming soon :biggrin:
> *












what, what- sneaky peak :0 :cheesy:

that's all for now THANKS AGAIN MARV.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 17 2011, 05:19 AM~20110738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem, Thank You.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Mar 17 2011, 11:56 PM~20117929
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME COVERAGE SUPERSTAR.YOUR ROOF PANEL CAME OUT BADASS.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---flaked85

Thanks!!


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 21 2010, 11:21 PM~16683298
> *It hasn't been wet sanded and buffed yet...
> 
> 
> ...


*GONNA HIT YOU UP REALY SOON MY FRIEND...*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 21 2010, 09:21 PM~16683298
> *It hasn't been wet sanded and buffed yet...
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY MARVIN , I WILL BE CONTACTING YOU VERY SOON BROTHA...THANKS FOR THE PM HOMIE....*  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Jul 22 2010, 10:21 AM~18111572
> *
> 
> 
> *


*YES SIR....WILL BE KEEPING INTOUCH HOMIE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...*  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Mar 14 2011, 12:17 PM~20087512
> *making moves is right :biggrin:
> 
> no pics, but soon you'll see it in person :0
> *


hell ya :biggrin:     cant wait


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----ST8SGVRIDA
Sounds good!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---CHUCKIEBOYGT
cool, Thank you!


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

awsome to see you with grate and talented painters


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Feb 25 2011, 03:12 PM~19960311
> *-----Trendsetta 68
> -----HYDRO 64
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Waddup Marv, I gave you a shout out in my build up topic, come swing by and check it out

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...304649&st=780&#


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*BUMP FOR BIG MARVE HE THE REAL DEAL.....KEEP SMASHEN G AND ILL SEE YOU IN OCTOBER HOMIE...*  :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

4.30.11 - Caddy roof patterns:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks guys.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 30 2011, 09:31 PM~20455892
> *4.30.11 - Caddy roof patterns:
> 
> 
> ...



THE CADDY CAME OUT SWEET MARVIN,GOTTA LOVE THE WATER DROPS ON THE SIDE OF THE ROOF.DID YOU PAINT THIS CAR ON A ROTISSARIE?


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---flaked85
Thanks alot.
No, I didn't use a rotisserie.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 30 2011, 08:31 PM~20455892
> *4.30.11 - Caddy roof patterns:
> 
> 
> ...


thats dope marv


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 3 2011, 01:24 AM~20472481
> *---flaked85
> Thanks alot.
> No, I didn't use a rotisserie.
> *



PAINTERS SECRETS :biggrin: IMA HIT YOU ON THAT HOMIE


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 3 2011, 01:38 PM~20476375
> *PAINTERS SECRETS :biggrin: IMA HIT YOU ON THAT HOMIE
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@May 4 2011, 04:13 PM~20482724
> *:wow:
> *


lol.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the flyer post!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@May 8 2011, 12:27 AM~20505831
> *Thanks for the flyer post!
> *


4 sure


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Apr 30 2011, 08:31 PM~20455892
> *4.30.11 - Caddy roof patterns:
> 
> 
> ...



lookin real nice


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---hnicustoms
Thanks!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> bump


x100


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

the top looks like cali all the way marv awsome .


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks Chavalin!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> :biggrin:


Still good to go for this one.... as of right now the US Army still doesn't have me on duty that day. I'm planning on bringing my fleet of bikes and finally meeting you guys as long as the Army doesn't steal me that day.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Nissan Cube, 7.23.11







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

7.23.11:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

o hell yea, I was wondering what kinda paint was gonna be layed on that. looks dope marv


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*COMMING TO SEE YOU SOON MARV...CHUCKIEBOY*


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

8.13.11:







Cleared:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

lol.


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

Really like the four nose up. The lettering is badass...



DrasticNYC said:


> 8.13.11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

DrasticNYC said:


> 8.13.11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN, THATSSOME NICE WORK RIGHT THERE!:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

----*Black64s
Thanks homie, I try...
This was a cover up mural.
*


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---*misterslick
*Thanks alot.*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/50402-misterslick.html

*


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

DrasticNYC said:


> 8.13.11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

*---cutebratt04
*Thanks.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats good Marv, here's a show in a few weeks if any of you guys could make it, it's gonna be a good time and for a good cause, Blue Crush will be unveiling at this show also..... hope you can make it.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















ALL proceeds of the show go to the troop's for care packages overseas

come down for a great show and support your troops


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

PedalScraperZ---Sounds good, I'll try to make down.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Dino said:


>


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

you guys looking good bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

---PedaLScraperZ
Thanks, it was a fun show, we had a good time.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

nice werk homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*message sent Big Marv....*


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Damn Marvin, I didn't know you had a topic! I knew you painted but didn't know the extent, you get down for sure. By the way this is Justin from Kansas City, long time no talk.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sup Justin, Its been a while! Hope all is good! You guys are doing it big!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

just saw this video on another topic,The Impala's looking good bro


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

I hit you up this morning by text I'm gonna be in new york Wednesday I would like to stop by with Blue Crush and talk about a few things.:wow: hit me back hopefully we can get together


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Sounds good.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> just saw this video on another topic,The Impala's looking good bro


Thanks!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

1st post of the new year.... BUMP TTMFT :thumbsup:




I was away with the army again bro, just got back... I'm sending the mirrors out tomorrow to you bro, with description and pictures of what I need done and the cash inside also for the etching and the return shipping.

Thanks again


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

cool, I'll look for it.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

DrasticNYC said:


> Nissan Cube, 7.23.11
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam nice work .:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: Just passing through...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

DrasticNYC said:


> cool, I'll look for it.


post office tried delivering the package wed. noone was home so, they left a note..

I sent it signature required, cause the cash is in there. This way they didnt leave it at the door and someone walk off with it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Great work on my mirrors marv, the acid etching is off the hook, Thank you


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

No Problem...


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

KICKASS WORK!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Spirit 62 ---- Thanks alot!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/eve...al_invitational_lowrider_paint_jam/index.html


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

..


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

SUP MaRV


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

DrasticNYC said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm really hoping I can make this, this year and the gov't don't have me hemmed up like always.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

It would be great to see you there!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

hell yea i look foward to it year after year and always get let down cause, the army puts me on duty that day. it never fails, but one of these years hopefully sooner than later I'll get there to kick it with all you's. 

I know it's alittle of your topic but, Blue Crush is pretty much complete and almost ready to get revealed to the world by the way bro. 

-You think Bean would would be interested in putting together a photo shoot with me. I'll bring the bike to the big apple with me one day, and with a good backdrop/scenery he can snap away. Maybe we can all get together and kick it for a little bit also. 
Me and Curbside imagery (Mike from Pittsburgh) are doing a photoshoot together soon. I would like have both of them take some mag worthy shots and compile them both all together to send to the few magazines I'm working with for the spreads. If you can give bean my number and have him hit me up if he interested, thanks bro. Hope to see you soon and shake your hand for the super dope work you put in on Blue Crush also.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.poconorecord.com/apps/pbc...ory=FEATURES10



PedaLScraperZ in the news...repping the East Coast

they misquoted me on a few things but, other than that it's a pretty good article


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Cadillac frame I was working on, flaked, candied & leafed 8.8.12:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

8.11.12:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

DrasticNYC said:


> 8.11.12:


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

FRAME IS NO JOKE MAN, LOVIN IT!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thanks guys! @elspock84 @SPIRIT 62


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

8.12.12, pics from the Drastic bbq:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

The frame looks amazing but more importantly is your collection of old school siphon feeds lol 775, jga , #7 ? Lol I thought I was the only one who collected the relics !!


DrasticNYC said:


> 8.11.12:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Thank You & No way man, your not the only one! @majikmike0118


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

DrasticNYC said:


> 8.12.12, pics from the Drastic bbq:


Real nice!!! Like the front logo... can't wait to see the rest..:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Off to the LA show, hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a sneak peak of Rotten Apples Ls1 Engine covers done by ARTIST TECHNICIANS, stay tuned for more pics of his work on this car once it debuts at the Super Show:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey bro it was great meeting u in Vegas! Great work on da 61!


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

-elspock84
Same here homie & thank you.


----------

